# St. Thomas..Did we make a mistake



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Jul 30, 2010)

What is going on in St. Thomas from March 13-20th, 2011 of course. I know it is the same week as St. Patrick's day but what else is the reason why airfare is sooo high for this week?? What am I missing?


----------



## jmzf1958 (Jul 30, 2010)

Spring break for some colleges.


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spring Break makes sense.... kinda of. PRetty much all of march is spring break why would that one week be WAY more then the rest of them.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 31, 2010)

Whitesandybeaches said:


> Spring Break makes sense.... kinda of. PRetty much all of march is spring break why would that one week be WAY more then the rest of them.


\

You did not make a mistake. The weather and beaches will be perfect.  Have a great time.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 31, 2010)

How much is way high, if I may asK?  I'm heading there soon too!


----------



## Whitesandybeaches1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Way high for us is $850 when it is usually about $500 RT. For $850 we could go to Turks and Caicos or St. Kitts.


----------



## Tia (Aug 2, 2010)

Relatives fly out of MSP and that is what they have paid in recent years to STT I heard. It used to be less, but nothing stays the same it seems.

So I looked at Kayak after posting and see $624 RT flights ... better check it.


----------



## bhrungo (Aug 2, 2010)

I know of several West-Coast schools that will be on Spring break that week....but who knows if any west-coasters have plans for travel to the USVI.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 3, 2010)

High Season!!!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Aug 3, 2010)

Went there earlier this year during that week. Airfare wasn't bad. I think we paid a little over $300 PP RT direct out of JFK. I'm going the week after you next year and the airfare's around $430 PP. I think it's spring break in Cali and Texas that week.


----------



## Tia (Aug 4, 2010)

ilene13 said:


> High Season!!!



Yes high season. I have never noticed much for spring break crowd in the VI.


----------

